# Did you know you can re-attempt delivery (same route) if you could not deliver on the first attempt?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you cannot deliver a package on your first attempt, did you know that you can re-try the delivery again before returning to the warehouse?

A few days ago, I had a package that I could not leave (sketchy apartment complex, customer did not answer the door.)

If you scroll back in the itinerary and look for the entry with the red dot, you can click on it and it will give you an option to "re-attempt delivery".

Good to keep in mind if the distance to the re-attempt is shorter than the distance to bring the package back to the warehouse.

FYI

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Instead of getting a strike it might be a good idea to retry, but............... is it worth the hassle, time and gas? What ever goes in favor of Amazon you will find it in the App but vice versa for "us" so here it is for Amazon>>>>>>
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I had 5 iffy apartment deliveries yesterday, 4 said to leave outside door, even though they weren't home. 1 was at a retirement home in Pasadena, no answer. As I exited the building, I noticed a gate and backdoors for the first floor. I threw the package to the first apartment, I'm 90% sure it was the right one. Anywho, I hope no one trips, thought about it later. Also, I hope my old people would think to look for a package at their backdoor. I called support to let them know, but we'll see if I'm missing 5 packages next summary.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

gaj said:


> If you cannot deliver a package on your first attempt, did you know that you can re-try the delivery again before returning to the warehouse?
> 
> A few days ago, I had a package that I could not leave (sketchy apartment complex, customer did not answer the door.)
> 
> ...


Yes, I was aware. Although in the situation you describe you wouldn't know if you could even deliver it successfully on the 2nd attempt, so it could end up being extra miles to return to the stop to attempt re-delivery in addition to making a trip to the warehouse anyway.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I had 5 iffy apartment deliveries yesterday, 4 said to leave outside door, even though they weren't home. 1 was at a retirement home in Pasadena, no answer. As I exited the building, I noticed a gate and backdoors for the first floor. I threw the package to the first apartment, I'm 90% sure it was the right one. Anywho, I hope no one trips, thought about it later. Also, I hope my old people would think to look for a package at their backdoor. I called support to let them know, but we'll see if I'm missing 5 packages next summary.


You can mark a package as delivered to "back door", instead of front door.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> You can mark a package as delivered to "back door", instead of front door.


I didn't think of it, I used safe location because of the gate. Support said they'd notate it, it was my last delivery.

Edit:anywho, the reason I brought this up was because 2 were reattempts. 4 packages, 4 hour block headache apartments with no answer.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You can mark a package as delivered to "back door", instead of front door.


Yes, important because you dont want a customer expectations email bc they couldnt find the package even though it is on the premises.

Safe location works too though, I had some end up at a leasing office. I pressed the wrong button (meant to click receptionist) and called support, she said safe location is appropriate for a leasing office.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, I was aware. Although in the situation you describe you wouldn't know if you could even deliver it successfully on the 2nd attempt, so it could end up being extra miles to return to the stop to attempt re-delivery in addition to making a trip to the warehouse anyway.


The re-attempt was on the way back to the warehouse, I literally had to drive 3 extra blocks off the main road that I was on (already back to the warehouse) over to the apartment to try again.

Again, not always useful or suggesting that you should always do this.... but in the case where you have one package to return to the warehouse and the re-attempt would be on the way back to the warehouse anyway, it is worth a shot.

Just another tool to have in the bag for the few times that it might actually save you time/mileage and the dreaded return to the warehouse.

If the re-attempt was 3 miles in the opposite direction and the warehouse is on the way home anyway? Nope.

If I have ONE re-attempt that would be on the way back to the warehouse anyway, and the warehouse is 15 miles out of the way (wouldn't be driving past it on the way home)- Sure, I will try that re-attempt.

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, I was aware. Although in the situation you describe you wouldn't know if you could even deliver it successfully on the 2nd attempt, so it could end up being extra miles to return to the stop to attempt re-delivery in addition to making a trip to the warehouse anyway.


Yeah, but if it's a closed business, or a leasing office not open yet, the risk is pretty low.


----------

